# Haltbarkeit der Lager beim Element



## mrwulf (26. August 2004)

Hallo,

wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit den Lagern bei einem RM Element aus?

Welches Baujahr und wie lange haben die Lager bei Euch gehalten und bei welchem Wetter seid Ihr gefahren?

Was kostet der komplette Lager-Austauschsatz für das Element?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2004)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit den Lagern bei einem RM Element aus?
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Es gibt mit dem 2004er Jahrgang neue Lager. Da kann es also noch keine so großen Erfahrungen geben. Oder willst du was zu den alten Kisten wissen?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillo7 (28. August 2004)

mrwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit den Lagern bei einem RM Element aus?
> 
> ...



Moin mrwulf,
ich fahre ein 2001er Element Signature mit Gleitlagern und habe dieses Jahr nach drei Betriebsjahren und ca. 6000km (Sonntagsrad  ) den Lagersatz getauscht. Davor habe ich den Lagersatz pro Jahr einmal komplett und nach extremen Schlammtouren (Spessart Bike 2003  ) nur die Plastiklager zerlegt, gesÃ¤ubert und mit Silikonfett wieder eingebaut. Die Plastiklager waren nach den drei Jahren wirklich fertig, die teuren Hauptlager wÃ¤ren sicher nochmal drei Jahre gelaufen.
Die Haltbarkeit der Lager hÃ¤ngt also stark von der Wartung ab.  
Kostenpunkt fÃ¼r einen kompletten Satz mit Plastik-, Hauptlager und neuen Schrauben betrÃ¤gt ca. 120.-â¬ (ohne GewÃ¤hr!!).
Noch ein Tipp: Besorge dir fÃ¼r die Demontage der Lager die entsprechenden Imbus-GrÃ¶Ãen als Aufsteck-NÃ¼sse fÃ¼r eine gute Ratsche!!!! Mit normalen ImbusschlÃ¼sseln ist es meistens ein GlÃ¼cksspiel, ob zuerst die Schrauben oder der Imbus abkacken


----------

